# Kindred: The Masquerade



## The Master™ (Sep 30, 2004)

Now this was another DAMN fine series...

Taken from the comics???

"Vampires live amongst us, but only a few know who and what they are... The deal with humans in all aspects of life... And they exist in different clans: *Brujah, Gangrel, Nosferatu, Toreador, Ventrue*..."

Shame that Mark Frankel who played Julian Luna died in a motorcycle accident in 1996...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 30, 2004)

missed it! was in sa and it wasn't imported at that time. let us know if it is repeated anywhere!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 30, 2004)

Never seen it - never realised there was one - but I did play the RPG once. I played a Ventrue playing a Malavian - or was that a Malkavian playing a Ventrue?


----------

